# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  mọi người giúp e về hệ thống cấp phôi thanh tự động

## ninhchinh

chả là e đang làm đồ án về hệ thống cấp phôi thanh cho máy tiện thủy lực. mà e tìm trên mạng với tham khảo có ít tài liệu quá. ai biết chỉ giáo giúp e với. và có ai biết nguyên lý của cái này k ạ

----------


## th11

tham khảo cái này bác nhé

----------

ninhchinh

----------


## ninhchinh

> tham khảo cái này bác nhé


a có tài liệu nào liên quan về cái này k ạ

----------


## ngochieu5522

Ở Thủ Đức mình có đơn bị chuyên làm đồ gá phôi cho mọi loại máy, nếu bạn cần thì mình chỉ chỗ cho.

----------

